# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > C/C++ >  Các phần mềm hỗ trợ lập trình C/C++

## vasmobifone

*1.Turbo C++ 3.0*
Turbo C++ 3.0 là công cụ phổ biến nhất hiện nay được dùng trong các môi trường giáo dục khi cần dạy về lập trình C/C++ cơ bản. Phần mềm của hãng Borland International Inc này ra đời từ năm 1992, rất quen thuộc với đa số sinh viên, lập trình viên vì giao diện giống giao diện của Turbo Pascal, vốn cũng là một phần mềm khác của hãng Borland. Turbo C++ 3.0 có khá nhiều ưu điểm: miễn phí (do hãng Borland không còn hỗ trợ và phát triển tiếp), không cần cài đặt, môi trường tích hợp thuận tiện, dung lượng nhỏ (khoảng 4,3 MB), biên dịch và chạy chương trình nhanh, có thể chạy trên mọi thế hệ máy tính có hệ điều hành DOS. Tuy nhiên phần mềm này có một số nhược điểm cơ bản: không cập nhật, vì thế chỉ có thể sử dụng cho những người mới học lập trình, viết các chương trình chạy trên DOS hay chương trình chạy trên hệ thống nhúng, mô phỏng một số thuật toán đồ họa trên DOS. Các nhược điểm khác của Turbo C++ 3.0: không hỗ trợ các tính năng mới của C/C++ (như kiểu dữ liệu bool, namespace, thư viện STL, các phương thức chuyển đổi kiểu dữ liệu …), không thể biên dịch chương trình chạy trên nền Windows, không hỗ trợ các công nghệ mới như Intellisense (nhắc người dùng các từ khóa, hàm và kiểu dữ liệu). Bên cạnh đó, thao tác soạn thảo của Turbo C++ 3.0 cũng không tiện lợi vì đòi hỏi sử dụng các tổ hợp phím khá phức tạp. Vì các lý do trên, theo nhận xét của cá nhân tôi, chúng ta không nên tiếp tục sử dụng phần mềm này trừ khi dành cho các mục đích đặc biệt.

Có thể tải về Turbo C++ 3.0 tại địa chỉ sau: http://www.programfan.com/down/2005/tcpp3full.zip

*2.DevCpp*
DevCpp (phiên bản hiện tại 4.9.9.2) là một phần mềm mã nguồn mở, dung lượng bộ cài đặt DevCpp khoảng 8,89 MB, có thể tải về từ website của hãng Bloodshed Software (http://www.bloodshed.net). DevCpp là công cụ IDE sử dụng trình biên dịch Mingw (một trình biên dịch mã nguồn mở phát triển từ trình biên dịch GCC trên môi trường Linux), hoàn toàn chạy trên Windows, hỗ trợ đầy đủ các tính năng mới của ngôn ngữ C/C++, cho phép gỡ lỗi, soạn thảo chương trình, quản lý project, thêm các thư viện hỗ trợ C/C++ khác. DevCpp hiện nay được khá nhiều lập trình viên sử dụng trong việc phát triển phần mềm thương mại, nguồn mở cũng như trong môi trường giáo dục (có khá nhiều website dạy lập trình C/C++ sử dụng DevCpp để làm bài tập lập trình, project môn học …). Có lẽ mã nguồn mở, miễn phí, chạy trên Windows chính là ưu điểm lớn nhất của DevCpp. Tuy nhiên DevCpp cũng có một số nhược điểm: chương trình chạy chậm (mặc dù theo như tài liệu trợ giúp đi kèm, yêu cầu hệ thống của DevCpp khá thấp: chạy trên các hệ thống Windows với 8 MB Ram, 30 MB ổ cứng, CPU 100 Mhz (cấu hình đề nghị là Windows 2000/XP, 32 MB Ram, 200 MB ổ cứng, CPU 400 Mhz); việc biên dịch chương trình cũng khá chậm, mã chương trình sinh ra lớn (ví dụ một chương trình C++ đơn giản sử dụng thư viện STL sinh ra file .exe có dung lượng tới 470 KB, sau khi nén bằng UPX còn 270 KB), giao diện soạn thảo và cấu hình có đôi chỗ còn rối rắm, không thuận tiện. Nói chung DevCpp vẫn là một công cụ nên dùng, đặc biệt là trong môi trường giáo dục, hay khi cần sử dụng một công cụ IDE miễn phí. Hầu hết các ứng dụng phát triển với Visual C++ 6.0 (tất nhiên là trừ các ứng dụng viết bằng MFC) khi chuyển sang DevCpp biên dịch đều không gây lỗi.
Địa chỉ tải: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/dev-cpp/devcpp-4.9.9.2_setup.exe.
*3.Pelles C for Windows* 
Pelles C for Windows (phiên bản hiện tại 4.50.113) là công cụ IDE miễn phí dành cho việc phát triển ứng dụng C trên Windows. Dung lượng bộ cài đặt là 7.4 Mb. Phần mềm này là một phần dự án của Independent JPEG Group. So sánh với DevCpp, Pelles C for Windows có một số điểm tương đồng: chạy trên Windows, giao diện thân thiện (một phần tương đối giống MS Visual C++ 6.0), hỗ trợ các tính năng mới của C, tính tích hợp cao. Ngoài ra Pelles C có một số ưu điểm so với DevCpp: bộ trợ giúp tốt hơn, đầy đủ hơn (trên website còn có các ứng dụng mẫu khá đa dạng), chương trình biên dịch và chạy nhanh, mã chương trình nhỏ (nhỏ hơn nhiều so với MS Visual C++). Tuy nhiên điểm khác biệt cơ bản chính là Pelles C chỉ dành cho việc phát triển ứng dụng sử dụng ngôn ngữ C (đúng như tên gọi của phần mềm này) trên Windows (tất nhiên các chương trình C viết trên DOS vẫn có thể chạy được). DevCpp khi biên dịch một chương trình đơn giản (chỉ có 1 file chẳng hạn) thì không cần tạo Project để quản lý nhưng Pelles C thì luôn sử dụng project để quản lý các chương trình. Pelles C for Windows sử dụng trình biên dịch riêng và các thư viện API của Windows cung cấp. Nói chung Pelles C for Windows rất thích hợp để phát triển các chương trình hệ thống trên Windows và trên Pocket PC, SmartPhone.
Có thể tải về tất cả những gì liên quan tới Pelles C for Windows tại địa chi: http://smorgasbordet.com/pellesc/
*4.C-Free*
Là công cụ IDE của hãng phần mềm xuất xứ từ Trung Quốc ProgramArts, C-Free là phần mềm thương mại, phiên bản chạy ổn định là 3.5.2 (7.07 Mb) và 4.0 (8.4 Mb). Đặc biệt từ C-Free 4.0 có bản Education miễn phí dành cho mục đích dạy học và các môi trường giáo dục. Cũng sử dụng trình biên dịch Mingw nhưng C-Free dịch nhanh hơn so với DevCpp, file kết quả .exe cũng nhỏ hơn. C-Free sử dụng kỹ thuật gọi là Intelligence Input (gần giống với công nghệ Intellisense của Microsoft) cho phép lập trình viên nhanh chóng chèn các đoạn mã lệnh theo kiểu nhắc lệnh và các đoạn mã template vào file đang làm việc. So với DevCpp và Pelles C, C-Free tỏ ra vượt trội ở giao diện, khả năng hỗ trợ soạn thảo mã nguồn. Nói chung nếu để làm việc với C/C++ thì C-Free là một lựa chọn tuyệt vời.
Có thể tải các bản dùng thử và bản Education của C-Free tại địa chỉ: http://www.programarts.com

www.google.com

----------


## nguyenngoc20

Bài viết khá hay cảm ơn bạn nhiều nhé [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------

